# Another gadget: Ubuntu Edge



## tingo (Jul 23, 2013)

For all you fellow gadget addicts: Ubuntu Edge. Quite a lot of money for a "possible" gadget, but still...


----------



## sossego (Jul 25, 2013)

I believe that the trolltech developer phone was cheaper.


----------



## KARNVORbeefRAGE (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge

/* EDIT: I am just keeping the video link, my comment was too subjective. */


----------



## tingo (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe the phone companies need convincing before they will make Ubuntu phones? Nothing is more convincing than showing it can be done...


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 28, 2013)

They don't want to be in the phone business, they want to be in the phone operating system business.


----------



## sossego (Jul 31, 2013)

http://www.servergy.com/p-cubed/?doing_wp_cron=1375305943.1217010021209716796875








I think I want a dozen or so.


----------



## noeyx (Aug 13, 2013)

Still hoping for a FreeBSD phone


----------



## Goobie (Aug 14, 2013)

I like the idea for the screen. One of the biggest problems I have with phones (or so kids picking up my phone) is the screen getting mangled before upgrade time comes along. It looks pretty cool, but I will probably step back and get one when they've been out a while and are a lot cheaper...


----------



## tingo (Aug 16, 2013)

@Goobie, you would be wise to note this on the Ubuntu Edge page then: "Exclusive to Indiegogo backers. The Edge will NOT be available to buy at launch.".

There are still 6 days left...


----------



## Captain_HM_Murdock (Aug 19, 2013)

*Interesting*



			
				sossego said:
			
		

> http://www.servergy.com/p-cubed/?doing_wp_cron=1375305943.1217010021209716796875
> 
> I think I want a dozen or so.



That looks pretty good. Sounds like a PowerPi. I saw that they are taking pre-orders, but it doesn't say how much they are.


----------

